# alarm question...



## akbmw81 (Jun 25, 2003)

I heard that after MY2002's, car alarms come standard in bmw's but when I did a search on car alarms for a MY2004 325ci I found out that there are people starting a group buy for the oem car alarm...So...does the MY2004 325ci have an alarm system that comes standard? And if so what is included (motions and shock sensors etc.)? Any details about what actually comes in the MY2004 325ci as far as car protection will be appreciated...


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

akbmw81 said:


> I heard that after MY2002's, car alarms come standard in bmw's but when I did a search on car alarms for a MY2004 325ci I found out that there are people starting a group buy for the oem car alarm...So...does the MY2004 325ci have an alarm system that comes standard? And if so what is included (motions and shock sensors etc.)? Any details about what actually comes in the MY2004 325ci as far as car protection will be appreciated...


I have a MY2003 (June) and it didn't come with the alarm system. I bought the system from Pacific and installed myself - not a very difficult install, just don't drop the nut when attaching the siren! I haven't seen anywhere that the alarms come standard for the 3ers.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

I dont think that they come with the alarm as standard equipment. 

Your best bet is to head to a dealer to ask about it.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

As far as I understand, all 3-series come with the electronics pre-wired for an alarm system ... but do not come with it activated and do not come with the "horn" and its connections. There are some dealers who will activate the electronics for free or a nominal fee to activate the clown-nose. But to add the horn and the labor to install and connect it costs $$. Anywhere from $200-$500 is what I have seen ... although $200-300 is probably closer to cost.

Larry


----------



## akbmw81 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies...now, can anyone tell me if the oem alarm is any good? Is there a better aftermarket alarm that protects the car better that anyone can recommend? If i'm gonna pay $225 for an oem alarm i'd rather pay a little more (maybe around $500 range) for an alarm system that is better and will protect the car better...TIA


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

rumatt said:


> :rofl: I almost did this. I caught it between my hand and the side of one of the cables. Near disaster averted.
> 
> BTW, did you get the alarm activated yet? How much did they charge you?


Dealer charged me $45 to activate. Figure I still saved a bundle hooking this up myself. Took more time to go the the hardware store to purchase another bolt. One recommendation, if you are installing the siren, tie a piece of floss to the bolt so if it drops, you can still retrieve it. Where the siren is to be located is not very accessible and the bolt will drop into some bottomless pit 

Also installed the CD changer and Universal Remote, both fairly simple to do yourself.


----------



## Vizsla330iZHP (Apr 3, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a way to temporarily disable the motion sensor portion of the alarm? I frequently leave my dog in the car while I'm out running errands, and would need to disable the motion sensor. My wife's A4 has a button you can push to disable it's motion sensor. TIA.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

According to the manual (which is a lot nicer way of saying RTFM), pressing the remote lock button a second time on your key immediately after locking will disable the motion and tilt sensors.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

there's no real need to add an aftermarket alarm. the oem one does everything that any aftermarket one does (well, add a shock sensor for about 25 bucks)
the coded drive away protection makes the starter kill feature of most alarms useless. The ultrasonic motion sensor and tilt sensor take care of intrusion and jacking/towing.

the siren has a battery backup, so even if someone cuts the power, the siren will continue to sound. and the siren is mounted in a place thats almost impossible to get to quickly to disable.

only thing you need to do is make sure they set the alarm to disarm from the key only.

I'd stay away from aftermarket alarms, more chance of malfunction ( i've had one flip out on me and leave me stranded, another that kept draining the battery) plus you might end up voiding the electrical system warranty...

remote start wont work unless you override the coded drive away protection (very bad idea IMHO, it involves taking the chip out of one of the keys and implanting it into the car, and makes the car hot wireable)

the ultrasonic motion sensor is great, i leave my car in my garage with the windows open sometimes... sticking an arm in the window will set it off...


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

rumatt said:


> This is correct. I needed this functinality for my dog as well. What I haven't figured out is whether the alarm still does anything at that point, or if it's just totally off. Maybe if you tried to start the car it would sound the alarm...


The alarm will still activate if you open a door (trip the plunger switches in the doors). it only disables the tilt and motion sensors.

if you try to start the car with the alarm engaged with any of your coded keys, the computer with automatically disable the alarm, since it recognizes the attempt to start as being authorized.

if you were to try starting it with a non coded key (hotwire or punching the cylinder) it will go off.


----------

